# C-17 Crash at (PAED) Elmondorf



## DA SWO (Jul 29, 2010)

3rd Wing lost a C-17 last night, buds tell me all died.

Here are a few links:

http://www.thenewstribune.com/2010/07/28/1281239/cargo-plane-reported-down-on-elmendorf.html

My uneducated take is they probably had a birdstrike.  This may also be the first fatal C-17 crash.  
Guess I'll get a call from the boy tonight.


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 29, 2010)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## Dame (Jul 29, 2010)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Bellona (Jul 29, 2010)

I hate hearing this.  RIP! My condolensces to the families.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 29, 2010)

AF has confirmed all aboard died.  Three were Air National Guardsmen, and one was Active Duty.
RIP Brothers.


----------



## formerBrat (Jul 29, 2010)

RIP Warriors. Prayers out to friends and family.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 29, 2010)

Ouch.  Not good.

RIP

Prayers out to all affected by the loss of these folk.

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 29, 2010)

Fitting tribute:
View attachment 12727


----------



## pardus (Jul 29, 2010)

RIP...


----------



## Teufel (Jul 29, 2010)

A sad day, RIP


----------



## FNULNU (Jul 29, 2010)

Blue skies...


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 29, 2010)

i should have added this explanation to my last post.
YUKLA27 was an E-3 Sentry that ingested numerous Canadian Geese taking off from Elmendorf.  YUKLA 27 crashed shortly after ingesting the birds.  That's why YUKLA27 is leading the C-17 into the sunset.

Irony, my son finally started the loadmaster portion of his pipeline today, one of the Student Loads is from the AK ANG.  Don't know which Squadron, but he probably knows three of the four.  I'll be buying him an O'Doulls this weekend.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 30, 2010)

Damn, I'm so sorry to hear this.  My prayers to the deceased, and their families.  Fair winds and following seas.....


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 30, 2010)

Rest easy...


----------



## Scotth (Jul 30, 2010)

Rest easy to those lost.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jul 30, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is a link to a story on the Memorial Service.  

http://www.adn.com/2010/08/02/v-swf/1392779/c-17-crash-victims-honored.html


----------



## car (Aug 5, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this.

RIP Warriors


----------

